# Trying to divide a room with drywall and metal studs



## Kenashi (7 mo ago)

Hi everyone, first of all Im new to the drywall community , apologies for any error or miss understanding.

Im writing this post because I want to divide a room that is 12’x34’. The wall that I want to make will have a door in the left where is going to be divided. This room is made of concrete (ceiling and walls) . My plan is is to use metal tracks and metal studs to hold the drywall. Now my questions are:
1) what type of metal track/ studs I should use? Homedepot has 1-1/4 x 3-5/8, 2-1/2 and 3- 5/8. What is the big difference between them and what I should use because I will add a door?
2) The floor has tiles. I read that I can use a adhesive (like 3m marine) and will stick just fine. However, I dont know if it will support the drywall, I should use ramset screws on the tiles or just the adhesive?
3)I know there is a lot of debate on what kind of paper you should use for joints but Im thinking to get fibatape for all joints and paper for my corners, can I combine it?
4) My last question, because my other walls are concrete, the joint compound will stick to concrete on my corners? The wall is now painted but I can striped off if necessary.
Thank you so much for reading my post and apologies for any grammar errors.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

framing will be either code or personal preference.

i would just use j channel up against cement instead of taping it. 

glue probably enough to hold bottom. top i would anchor somehow.


----------



## TheGameChoseMe (6 mo ago)

You should screw it in on the grout lines at least in a few spots.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I dont know if I'm too late but don't buy home depot buy from a material supply warehouse. If you tell them what you're doing they might even tell you everything you'll need and a rough explanation on how it all fits together.


----------

